# My First "how To" Video - Wiring A Transfer Switch



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...Posting this here is a big test.....but what the heck.

I'm not a great speaker in front of a camera, so there where many-many-many takes. (and a few "uhms" and "ahs")

If you have 10 mins and want to watch my YouTube video on how to wire a 50amp Transfer Switch, then click on the link below.

YouTube Link to Video

This is all part of my plan to create a successful Blog. While I'm still *years *away from retirement, I'd like to build my Blog now and have it become my hobby in retirement....plus my wife likes being involved, so that is a win-win.

I don't think folks will be recognizing me in campgrounds ANYTIME soon. LOL


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Informative video Jim. I was going to ask you about your comments of wiring the converter directly to the shore power side of the transfer switch, but it looks like you have edited that part out of the video?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Informative video Jim. I was going to ask you about your comments of wiring the converter directly to the shore power side of the transfer switch, but it looks like you have edited that part out of the video?


HA....you saw the original version  I removed that due to the fact is wasn't using a sub-panel and I guess that isn't up to code. I have my trailer "hard wired" (without sub-panel) but I felt it was best to only promote proper electrical codes for the video.


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

This is very interesting and informative. I got to give you your first thumbs up on it!!

I'm curious as to what everyone does about the fridge in the TT and thought about doing an inverter to run it off of the truck while pulling it to keep it cold.

Or does everyone just run them on gas while rolling along?

Never did a TT before now and lots of learning ahead.

Griz


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Griz,

I think you'll hear both sides of the issue of towing with propane on and running the frig while traveling. I've done it for countless years...never once having turned it off at fuel stations. Some will say you must turn it off while travel.

Kinda like the Ford/Chevy/Dodge question on who's truck is best....there is no real answer, just go with what you feel comfortable with.

Now...wiring an inverter is a fun project. Did you see my wiring diagram on my Blog? It will give you a complete understanding of what I've done.


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Griz,
> 
> Now...wiring an inverter is a fun project. Did you see my wiring diagram on my Blog? It will give you a complete understanding of what I've done.


 Did you eliminate the original converter for the Go Power one in the diagram, as that seems to be the case in the pic?

( I just saw the other converter in the pic.)

Understandably a great upgrade from the OEM one, but will it run your fridge going down the road if you wanted to run it on 110 power or is a 2k size too small?

Or just never cared or wanted to is also an answer.. LOL..

Very good drawing and links in there BTW.. Excellent job!

Griz


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

IBDAGRIZ said:


> Did you eliminate the original converter for the Go Power one in the diagram, as that seems to be the case in the pic?
> 
> ( I just saw the other converter in the pic.)
> 
> ...


The factory converter is still installed. On my current RV it is an 80amp converter...so it does a good job.

The 2000w GoPower! inverter is AWESOME!! It can easily power the refrigerator while towing the RV. Now that you say that, I might just try that on my next trip. I have 4x solar on the roof, so those will be in sunlight and charging the batteries (3) while I drive. The 2000w inverter will power everything in the RV...with the exception of the AC units. I've read you can install a "soft start" for the AC units, but I just haven't looked into it.

Thanks..I had a blast creating that diagram. I'm crazy nuts-o' for details.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice!!

Have one from factory in this unit for the onboard Genny ....... And cabin start....

Just put a powered 50 amp chord reel ( and water reel) and left factory connection in place ..... Used TRC auto transfer switch here ..... So if I have an issue with the chord reel I can get out the annoconda and use it to factory connection.....and did water filter and surge protector while I was at it ....





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

